# New to RAW Feeding



## nicky (Jan 12, 2014)

I've been researching raw feeding like crazy and it's a tad bit confusing still because there is so much info and many different opinions out there. My friends look at me like Im crazy but that is ok because to me it is the natural way a dog was meant to eat. But if I am going to do this, I want to do it right.

I have been feeding her Holistic Select dry large breed puppy and now holistic select large breed adult. I was thinking I would start feeding her raw in the am and then her dry food in the evening. I have read conflicting theories on this. My reasoning is because she is so sensitive to changes in her food (horrible gas,diarrhea) and I have visions of lack of sleep due to diarrhea all night long. She gets a lot of exercise during the day and we are outside most of the day so if her sensitive stomach can't handle the raw at least we will be outside. * Is feeding the raw/dry combo something I could do forever and something that would not harm her? If not, how long should I feed the raw 1x day before I transition to 2x day? * I can't imagine once she gets a raw meal that she would even consider a kibble meal.

I went to the grocery store butcher yesterday just to see what is available and some prices. He said all they could sell me was femurs, i could buy whole chickens like I was buying them for me, and also soup bones. Apparently, they used to sell parts for dog consumption but the FDA changes have prevented their store from selling for dog consumption. *What?* He sold me some femurs but that is not what I need/want, although my dog loves it. I live in a very small town with the nearest "big town" about an hour away. I don't have huge storage space to buy for a month so *how/where can I buy? * I tried to join that yahoo group that was suggested somewhere around here but for some reason nothing happened with that link.

I am not very educated on this subject but I am thinking I will just go just RAW as opposed to BARF. I can't imagine a dog stopping to eat broccoli or carrots or stopping at a GNC for a supplement when there is whole foods to eat.  Although my dog does love bananas! *Is this naive thinking?*

I have about 50 other questions but I will spare you for now. Thanks!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I have found information suggesting that the combination of kibble and raw may not be in your dog's best interests...as you cited.

I just took the plunge and went with all raw.

Since I was a skeptic, I ground her food.....bones included.

Now, I make a concoction of raw meat/organ/supplements.

Even though the concoction has ground chicken necks in it for the bone requirement, I still give her a beef rib bone/ lamb shank bone etc as a lunch treat every other day to make sure I get the 10% plus bone requirement met. 

I would try joining the yahoo raw feed or carnivore groups again and then post a message looking for suppliers....people are friendly and will help.

This Yahoo group provides a supplier list. Link below.

Yahoo Groups

Good luck on pursuing your new diet for your pooch.


SuperG


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Regarding the upset tummy, my dog also has chronic loose stool and as soon as I started giving her chicken necks and backs, POOF! No more diarrhea. Best stool she has ever had since I adopted her. Not saying it works that way for everyone but I do think a single protein like chicken is probably easier for them than certain kibbles.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Nicky,

Have you checked out Lauri's (member of this forum) website? It's very helpful.

http://www.rawdogranch.com

Another one I found helpful is:

http://www.rawfeddogs.net

The Yahoo group takes a couple of days for the approval to go through before you're a member. If you join that group be sure to read through the archives before asking questions, the moderators there are not very friendly to newcomers asking questions that have been previously covered.

Are you on Facebook? There's a couple groups on there also, search the raw feeding community and raw fed dogs.

Good luck!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

